# Visa transfer from Dubai to Abu Dhabi Company - Maid and Daughter dependents



## sutho (Jun 21, 2010)

US citizen currently working for Dubai based non-free zone company. 2 years 5 months. Daughter and maid on my visa. Wife on her company visa. Written job offer from Abu Dhabi based semi-government company on the way in a week or so.

Questions - 
1) how smooth is transition from dubai to abu dhabi visa (assuming new PRO will help move me and daughter over), and maid is my responsibility.
2) Wife found from her HR, she is unable to sponsor daughter or maid as her husband is resident of country (is this true?)
3) Maid visa expired June 12th, understand has one month grace period. Do i renew her visa now (connected to my Dubai visa) and pay the AED 5000 annual fee or wait till Abu Dhabi visa gets validated and then do her via abu dhabi immigration. Want to avoid having to pay AED 5000 twice. 
4) Are dependent visas automatically canceled when sponsor (mine) is canceled. will maids new Dubai visa be canceled the minute the current company cancels mine?
5) someone mentioned you can put AED 5000 deposit before visa cancelation to ensure dependent visas not canceled. Then have 30 days to make switch of visa. Does that still apply when moving from dubai to abu dhabi. Is maid covered under this 'protection'
6) old company NOC should not be an issue, but worst case if they do not issue one, am I up s*** creek without a paddle. Is a ban in Dubai applicable at federal level or Abu Dhabi does not care?

Thanks for help. Sorry if a bit unclear/cryptic in questions.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you not ask your new employers about it, being semi-government they'll probably be sweet.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. It all depends on the PRo but considering that you will be working for a semi-Govt company, the process should be fairly smooth, even more so if you have someone else doing all the running around for you.
2. Don't know but the immigration office should be able to clarify this for you.
3. Despite the fact that you renew her visa now, once your visa is cancelled, all your dependents' visas will also be cancelled. Therefore, if you are sure that you can complete a new visa application in 30 days, it would be cheaper to wait. You need to factor in the blood test and medical insurance as well. Insurance will need to be purchased prior to the visa being issued.
4. Yes
5. Don't know
6. No, I switched to a semi Govt company and no NOC was required.


----------



## kaushik_duttgupta (Sep 13, 2011)

dear sir , seems like i am going through the same process now, did u get the answer to all your queries, can you please guide me for the same?


----------



## aero55 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Sir


I am looking for the same info and found that you have been through same process. My wife and daughter on my visa and i needs to transfer my visa from Dubai to Abu dhabi. Can you guide me if you have gone through same process. Same questions as below




sutho said:


> US citizen currently working for Dubai based non-free zone company. 2 years 5 months. Daughter and maid on my visa. Wife on her company visa. Written job offer from Abu Dhabi based semi-government company on the way in a week or so.
> 
> Questions -
> 1) how smooth is transition from dubai to abu dhabi visa (assuming new PRO will help move me and daughter over), and maid is my responsibility.
> ...


----------

